# Community > Resource Library >  A handy tool for Hawkes bay hunters

## Pengy

Rainfall


Simply click on a raindrop

----------


## P38

Nice site Pengy

Wonder how accurate it is.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Pengy

Some of the spots are not right up to date, but for those of us outside the area it may provide some usefull info for trip planning. 
Maybe you could monitor the site on our behalf Pete  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> Some of the spots are not right up to date, but for those of us outside the area it may provide some usefull info for trip planning. 
> Maybe you could monitor the site on our behalf Pete


Hahahaha

Yep I can do that Pengy.

I can see the Ruahine from my place.

Not raining up there at the moment but there's no Deer there, got 1080'd last winter so waste of time climbing the hill.

Kawekas has a bit of cloud cover and looks a little rainy too, also no deer here either, so best to stay at home where it's nice and warm and dry.

I'll keep you posted if the conditions change.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Pengy

I can guarentee you there are no deer within cooee of where I am, aprt from the odd farm animal  :Wink:

----------


## kiwijames

HBRC has to know how much water its going to catch with its new white elephant, I mean dam.

----------


## BRADS

> HBRC has to know how much water its going to catch with its new white elephant, I mean dam.


I'm going two get rich giving guys like you a lift two the headwaters in the jet boat :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> I'm going two get rich giving guys like you a lift two the headwaters in the jet boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you will Brads.

Will save us hours of walking too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

> I'm going two get rich giving guys like you a lift two the headwaters in the jet boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was speaking with a mate and many moons ago there was a slip in the river that created a reasonable size lake. It stopped a lot of people walking to Upper Mak. They eventually carried in and stashed an inflatable raft up there. They had the place to themselves for quite a few years to come. Supposedly the mini lake had a good trout population too.

----------


## TeRei

> HBRC has to know how much water its going to catch with its new white elephant, I mean dam.


How much money did it cost the ratepayer for the HBRC to go on its illusionary private billionaire jaunt. Now they can scurry back to their salaried jobs without a care in the world.Trustpower put the slide rule overt and said it didn't stack up. Ngai Tahu have got the willies and won't commit until some other muggins pours money into this hole [sorry mean dam].

----------


## BRADS

> I was speaking with a mate and many moons ago there was a slip in the river that created a reasonable size lake. It stopped a lot of people walking to Upper Mak. They eventually carried in and stashed an inflatable raft up there. They had the place to themselves for quite a few years to come. Supposedly the mini lake had a good trout population too.


Cool :Have A Nice Day:  surely doc will move  the carpark up to halls farm you'd think..........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Cool surely doc will move  the carpark up to halls farm you'd think..........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the road to the car park actually a paper road? The signs suggest not, but it all seems too generous considering.

----------


## BRADS

> Is the road to the car park actually a paper road? The signs suggest not, but it all seems too generous considering.


I think it's not a public road but I'm not sure, It's always been open two view the old mill sight as far back I can remember.
Blinky will have a lake front house and woodshed  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

In light of what you told me then I'm surprised this is not another lost access due to fucktard hunters.

----------


## BRADS

> In light of what you told me then I'm surprised this is not another lost access due to fucktard hunters.


You obviously have not  read the other thread?
Farmers are a simple bunch with zero communication skills they are always in the wrong even when you are on there land :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> You obviously have not  read the other thread?
> Farmers are a simple bunch with zero communication skills they are always in the wrong even when you are on there land
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure read it. Started to stink after a few pages though.

----------


## Pengy

> You obviously have not  read the other thread?
> Farmers are a simple bunch with zero communication skills they are always in the wrong even when you are on there land
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Glad to see the message got through to those being slurred

----------


## BRADS

> Glad to see the message got through to those being slurred


If I read something enough times the message sometimes sinks in mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> If I read something enough times the message sometimes sinks in mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or floats the boat :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

> How much money did it cost the ratepayer for the HBRC to go on its illusionary private billionaire jaunt. Now they can scurry back to their salaried jobs without a care in the world.Trustpower put the slide rule overt and said it didn't stack up. Ngai Tahu have got the willies and won't commit until some other muggins pours money into this hole [sorry mean dam].


well, if it did go ahead, we can kiss the mistreated and maligned Tukituki goodbye...

----------

